# WpN Beekeeping Podcast - Boy Scout Merit Badge - Christopher Stowell - 5/13



## WpNBeePodcast (Oct 1, 2009)

May’s Wildlife Pro Network Beekeeping podcast will be a discussion on _*Reinstating the Boy Scout Beekeeping Merit Badge*_ with our special guests Christopher Stowell, who is the Boy Scout driving the effort.

If you are not familiar with Christopher's effort, you can read more about it here. And what you can do to help here.

If you where a Boy Scout and earned the beekeeping merit badge, we would love to have you join and talk about it. If you are currently a Boy Scout, please join to discuss your interest in a beekeeping merit badge. If you have any ideas on promoting the effort please join to discuss them. 
We encourage everyone to attend, regardless if you are involved in scouts or not, to help encourage and support Christopher in his effort to get more youth involved in beekeeping.

Join Us on May 13th for our podcast with Christopher Stowell.

So mark your calendar (or sign up for the reminder at the link below) and plan on joining us for the conversation and share your experiences and/or ask your questions. Hope to see you.

*What:* WpN Beekeeping Podcast - Reinstate the Boy Scout Beekeeping Merit Badge - Christopher Stowell
*When:* Thursday, May 13, 2010 8PM EST
*Where:* http://www.talkshoe.com/tc/16456

The schedule of future podcasts and recordings of previous podcasts can be found here. You can also sign up to get an email reminder the day of the podcast.

Directions on joining and participating in the podcast can be found here.


----------

